# Agfa Karat 36



## kmack3586 (Nov 15, 2010)

I recently just bought this camera. does anyone have any experience using it? I would love any tips and tricks
thanks for the help


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 15, 2010)

kmack3586 said:


> I recently just bought this camera. does anyone have any experience using it? I would love any tips and tricks
> thanks for the help



If it's clean and in working condition, this little baby will give you very sharp pictures. Best with Black and White film! Congrats.


----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 16, 2010)

As with all shutters of that type, you should only change the speed with the shutter un-cocked.  Also, you should not store the camera with the shutter cocked.  The grease Agfa used is infamous for solidifying over the years.  Be very gentle initially and don't try to force anything.


----------



## john.smitch (May 3, 2012)

kmack3586 said:


> I recently just bought this camera. does anyone have any experience using it? I would love any tips and tricks thanks for the help


   Lucky you!   Agfa Karat - Camerapedia  Manual: Karat 36 user manual  BEWARE! (Tranlation from german wiki!) INSTRUCTION Notice to 36 carats Locking lever on the lens of the 36 Karat  Under the following condition, there is a simultaneous blockade of shutter-release button and quick-release lever on the camera-Shaft: It was with the quick release lever transported to the new image and tensioned at the same time the closure, and thereafter the closure on the locking lever front left triggered on the lens.  Because of the locking lever is locked on the lens after the release, including the shutter release button on the top of the camera can not be pressed. Thus, the double exposure prevention remains the top camera also in function, so the quick release lever can not be operated.  The following description is required to remedy the situation but no exceptional fine motor skills, must still be clarified at this point that the execution of the following notes is always done at your own risk. Shutter cocking lever on the lens of the 36 Karat  If the distance scale on the lens at 1 meter, then the top of the lens (right of the flash connection) of the lift lever for the locking visible. This lever is carefully with a match, toothpick or similar button to the right clockwise until it stops where it stops. Now the shutter is cocked again. After that, the shutter release button is pressed on the camera top. So the quick release lever is unlocked and the camera can be used. Before the trip was the lens cap is set on the lens, then no double exposure is at this point in the film.


----------

